# suburban 14's or 15's



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

i got a 96 2wd suburban this is my D.D the problem is the 195/60/15 WIDE WHITE WALL tire i Originally wanted is discontinued so my choice 205/75/15 or go with the 185/75/14 tires... any advice please help. :uh:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

40" boggers


----------



## 64 CRAWLING (Nov 26, 2001)

GET VOGUES?


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Aug 2 2008, 05:32 AM~11240431
> *i got a 96 2wd suburban this is my D.D  the problem is the 195/60/15 WIDE WHITE WALL tire i Originally wanted is discontinued so my choice 205/75/15 or go with the 185/75/14 tires... any advice please help. :uh:
> *


185/75/14 is to small of a tire, that surburban is to heavy of vechile :uh:


----------



## KILLA G (Apr 16, 2006)

24'S  OR U KNOW THEY MAKE 32'S :biggrin:


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

VOGUES IMO look to philly pimp :uh: and i'm not a fan of big rim's.
this is the look i want...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Aug 2 2008, 03:39 PM~11242447
> *VOGUES IMO look to philly pimp :uh: and i'm not a fan of big rim's.
> this is the look i want...
> 
> ...


you got the wrong vechile to put 14's on, your best bet is big wheels or 15' spokes with vogues :biggrin:


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

I run 14" no issues  205/75/14 looks proper in such a big wheel well IMO :biggrin:


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

Back in '94 Shell Happy in Mesa (AZ)had a green(candy stripped up) one with a peanut butter phantom top with 13's juiced ,continental kit and a chrome undies parked in front of the shop,shit looked fuckin' bananas when it was locked up........


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

remind me to stay away from u ****** on the road....


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

id personally do a 15" rim with the 205 70or75


----------



## 29775 (Jun 19, 2007)

15's i would say are better for the size of the vehicle... 

i dont what size these are in the vid.. but they look nice

Suburban


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68 (Jul 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by abas_abas_@Aug 8 2008, 11:32 AM~11294684
> *15's i would say are better for the size of the vehicle...
> 
> i dont what size these are in the vid.. but they look nice
> ...


15'' is my vote


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2008, 11:35 PM~11290177
> *remind me to stay away from u ****** on the road....
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

do they still make 195/60/15 with a white wall? I need em!










my tahoe on 195-60s. looks aight,but i dunno what a bigger tire would look like?


got 175-70-14s on my juiced ext cab silverado, looks tight,but its on the ground.I'm sure its alot lighter than a burb too tho.

and whats up with these dumb ****** sayin u cant put 14's on a burban,but they got 13's on a wrapped big body???


----------



## hearse (Oct 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 2 2008, 04:00 PM~11242043
> *185/75/14 is to small of a tire, that surburban is to heavy of vechile :uh:
> *


my hearse is 6k pounds and rides a 185 75 14 :uh:


----------



## G-TIMES 559 (Jan 10, 2007)

JUST BUY THE 17X9 DEEP DISH DAYTONS I GOT FOR SALE!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 8 2008, 08:14 PM~11297483
> *do they still make 195/60/15 with a white wall? I need em!
> 
> 
> ...


you go ahead and put 14's on a heavy surburban dumb *****, last time i checked i dont want my suv to flip, becuz some $300 wheels came loose cuz of the weight, hey 2008 put some Dubs and above on it, leave the 13's and 14's for real lowriders


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 2 2008, 03:00 PM~11242043
> *185/75/14 is to small of a tire, that surburban is to heavy of vechile :uh:
> *


That's what they say about 155/80/13 on a big body too, but that don't stop us.

I'd probably do 15's since it's a big truck though, but those pics with 14's look pretty hard


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Aug 7 2008, 11:35 PM~11290177
> *remind me to stay away from u ****** on the road....
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NY-BOSSMAN_@Aug 8 2008, 11:49 AM~11294322
> *id personally do a 15" rim with the 205 70or75
> *


ya i'm going to do the 15''s with 205/70or75/15


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11297483
> *do they still make 195/60/15 with a white wall? I need em!
> 
> 
> ...


how much is your tahoe lowered??


----------



## TwOtYme (Nov 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-TIMES 559_@Aug 10 2008, 10:35 AM~11305857
> *JUST BUY THE 17X9 DEEP DISH DAYTONS I GOT FOR SALE!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


yup or a 20x9 reverse deep dish wire would look good too.


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Aug 8 2008, 07:14 PM~11297483
> *do they still make 195/60/15 with a white wall? I need em!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mrlowrider77_@Aug 14 2008, 10:14 PM~11348438
> * :0 DAMN them fightin' words :ugh:
> *


got keep it real


----------



## mrlowrider77 (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 16 2008, 10:11 AM~11358662
> *got keep it real
> *


TRUE THAT HOMIE I UNDERSTAND!! :biggrin:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

22's or better....unless u wanna change tires and fill up all the time...


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

14's r 15's look tight as fuck on a surburban long as it's drop fuck them big gay rims


----------



## vazquejs (Oct 23, 2005)

That's alot of weight for a set of wire wheels. Especially for a d.d. Nothing wrong with big wheels as long as everything looks right and well proportioned. Short speak for as long as you don't have to raise the vehicle to fit the wheels etc..

So I like and have both. Bad ass wire (Zenith) wheels and bad ass big wheels.


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TwOtYme_@Aug 14 2008, 03:17 PM~11341992
> *yup or a 20x9 reverse deep dish wire would look good too.
> *


yeah i seen 20x9's on the square body surburbans they reverse ones pretty much stay even with the fenders but reverse 17x9's would look killer on it also long as it's lowered


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> That's alot of weight for a set of wire wheels.
> not really if you got strong wire wheels like dayton or zenith i wouldn't run no china's on it hell back in the 90's i seen lots of surburban's on 14's


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

o.k i got em. 15x8 80 spoke roadster's on 205/70/15's


----------



## Bigsmooth (Mar 4, 2003)

looks better than some big ones good choice


----------



## Long Roof (Jun 10, 2002)

Throw some 13s on it.


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bigsmooth_@Sep 19 2008, 07:06 PM~11648136
> *looks better than some big ones good choice
> *


thanks bro.


----------



## DETACHED (Mar 13, 2006)

looks good my burban is bagged and bodied but honestly id roll atleast a 20 if you can afford it cause those wheel wells are fucking huge. especially the 73-88 subs..


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Sep 19 2008, 02:35 PM~11646438
> *o.k i got  em. 15x8 80 spoke roadster's on 205/70/15's
> 
> 
> ...


looks nice. is your burban dropped?


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 20 2008, 02:58 PM~11652639
> *looks nice. is your burban dropped?
> *


thanks bro  
no it's not i'm going to drop it 2/3 this winter


----------



## nme1 (Jul 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by skyliner32_@Sep 23 2008, 05:34 PM~11679672
> *thanks bro
> no it's not i'm going to drop it 2/3 this winter
> *


 uffin: hopefully mine looks ok when i install my wheels.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by green ice_@Aug 10 2008, 10:51 AM~11305922
> *you go ahead and put 14's on a heavy surburban dumb *****, last time i checked i dont want my suv to flip, becuz some $300 wheels came loose cuz of the weight, hey 2008 put some Dubs and above on it, leave the 13's and 14's for real lowriders
> *


alright corndog im not gonna get all mad with you,I'll just have you look up the weights of a stock 2wd suburban with 350, and a 94 big body with a 1/4" wrap and 10 batts in the trunk. and people actually want to run bias ply's on em.

When some lame ass fucks stop listenin to and doin what every other idiot does, they might get some respect in the real world. i bet you own a g body or 2 from the way you talk. u dont even get the point of lowridin.

and to whoever asked, my tahoe is lowered 2.5"


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by nme1_@Sep 24 2008, 03:25 PM~11688549
> *uffin:  hopefully mine looks ok when i install my wheels.
> *


ya  post up pics when you got the wheels on.


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 24 2008, 06:32 PM~11690435
> *alright corndog im not gonna get all mad with you,I'll just have you look up the weights of a stock 2wd suburban with 350, and a 94 big body with a 1/4" wrap and 10 batts in the trunk. and people actually want to run bias ply's on em.
> 
> When some lame ass fucks stop listenin to and doin what every other idiot does, they might get some respect in the real world. i bet you own a g body or 2 from the way you talk. u dont even get the point of lowridin.
> ...


 :0


----------



## originallow (Nov 16, 2005)

185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

13s to 14s x 7's can't miss
But on some shit you got to let 15x8's twist
*Chevy trucks* and 'em
El Caminos anybody want Danas i got them for eight c-notes 

Mack 10


----------



## skyliner32 (Dec 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Sep 26 2008, 02:56 PM~11709051
> *185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 man you killed me. doin it big in Tdot bro


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by originallow_@Sep 26 2008, 08:56 PM~11709051
> *185-75/14's. I drive my shit everyday, no issues
> 
> 
> ...


god damn that mother fucker is badass!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dayton roller (May 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Sep 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11715384
> *13s to 14s x 7's can't miss
> But on some shit you got to let 15x8's twist
> Chevy trucks and 'em
> ...


allday long gold or all chrome you ought to get em cause the tires come wit em but they ain't fo busters only hogs roll deez so keep yo stocks on if you can't fade these
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## green ice (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 24 2008, 07:32 PM~11690435
> *alright corndog im not gonna get all mad with you,I'll just have you look up the weights of a stock 2wd suburban with 350, and a 94 big body with a 1/4" wrap and 10 batts in the trunk. and people actually want to run bias ply's on em.
> 
> When some lame ass fucks stop listenin to and doin what every other idiot does, they might get some respect in the real world. i bet you own a g body or 2 from the way you talk. u dont even get the point of lowridin.
> ...


ok hot dog you have a good point, but putting 13',14' on tahoe or burban is so out of date homie, look if i wasnt a lowrider i would laugh at you for having clown wheels on a burban, but i guess its ur vechile so who cares


----------

